# Brilliant Classics Sale!



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Right Here

Remarkable! Wonderful stuff...extremely cheap. I'll be digging through this one the next couple days.


----------



## dafnis (Jan 18, 2010)

crazy stuff... this is unbelievable prices!!! thanks a lot for the post will certainly make good use of it.


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice, I've been looking at the Saint Saens box / Shostakovich box...I'm definitely a fan of Brilliant Classics, those would be my 7th and 8th set.


----------



## JSK (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone know how long this sale will go on? I might need help if I order anything since I speak no French.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

try http://translate.google.com/?hl=en#fr|en|
for example: http://translate.google.com/transla...abel=81&order=prix&sort_type=DESC&sl=fr&tl=en
not perfect, but might help


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, I'd love to order from there, but.. what am I supposed to enter for "Postcode" since I live in the US? And how do I specify what state I currently live?


----------



## dafnis (Jan 18, 2010)

Ravellian said:


> Wow, I'd love to order from there, but.. what am I supposed to enter for "Postcode" since I live in the US? And how do I specify what state I currently live?


you just expressed the "opposite" that happens to me sometimes when ordering (or trying to order) from US websites, in those cases when the state is compulsory and there's no "outside US" option  -even if they do send abroad!!!-

As for postcode I would plainly enter your 5 number + 2 letters coding; if you want to be extra sure I'd also add the state next to the city name.

Finally a phone call can fix everything... should not be a problem.

ps, already made my BULK order... will let everyone know when received, listened to!


----------

